# Visa process



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I received a job offer way back in December which i accepted. I waited for 2 and half months on my security clearance coming through which was a bit of a pain but glad it came through in the end. They have now said that they will process my visa which I imagine is my employee entry permit or something like that. They said it would only take approx 10 days for this but it has now been 3 weeks. Should I be worried about this or is it completely normal to wait this long for it?

Thanks


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a job offer way back in December which i accepted. I waited for 2 and half months on my security clearance coming through which was a bit of a pain but glad it came through in the end. They have now said that they will process my visa which I imagine is my employee entry permit or something like that. They said it would only take approx 10 days for this but it has now been 3 weeks. Should I be worried about this or is it completely normal to wait this long for it?
> 
> Thanks


No, you should not be worried. It is completely normal for these things to take an expanded and expanding amount of time over here. Forget about forward planning, timescales and deadlines as you have known them. A deadline is something they will tell you about today and expect it to be done yesterday. Foreward planning is this seems like a good idea lets do it now. These are things you will have to get used to or the frustration of working practices here will get the better of you, so adopt and adapt and survive.


----------



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> No, you should not be worried. It is completely normal for these things to take an expanded and expanding amount of time over here. Forget about forward planning, timescales and deadlines as you have known them. A deadline is something they will tell you about today and expect it to be done yesterday. Foreward planning is this seems like a good idea lets do it now. These are things you will have to get used to or the frustration of working practices here will get the better of you, so adopt and adapt and survive.



Thanks for the reply Andy17.

It has been very frustrating but hopefully i'm getting closer to getting to Abu Dhabi now. Are you there just now? If so, which area are you living in and which areas are good for expats?

thanks


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

sgoldie1983 said:


> Thanks for the reply Andy17.
> 
> It has been very frustrating but hopefully i'm getting closer to getting to Abu Dhabi now. Are you there just now? If so, which area are you living in and which areas are good for expats?
> 
> thanks


We live in Tala Tower in Marina Sqare on Al Reem island, it suits us as it is only 10 minutes to my wife's work place, and easy reach to downtown. It will depend on who you have coming out and on your housing allowance. We are waiting to see the effect of the latest law change that has removed the restrictions on rent increases but in general there are a lot of expats here.


----------



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

I was looking at reem island but been looking at al reef too, i know its a bit out the centre but my wife thinks it could be a better community to live in, she's also pregnant and likes the set up of some of the apartments and villas.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

sgoldie1983 said:


> I was looking at reem island but been looking at al reef too, i know its a bit out the centre but my wife thinks it could be a better community to live in, she's also pregnant and likes the set up of some of the apartments and villas.


we love it here and only 5 minutes from a hospital, It will depend on where you are going to work but we know a couple who went out to Al Reef and find it a bit isolated they were the only ones to go out that way. Also depends on villa versus apartment living. If you already know people out there it would be easy to settle in. Other drawback is the commute into Abu Dhabi.


----------



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> we love it here and only 5 minutes from a hospital, It will depend on where you are going to work but we know a couple who went out to Al Reef and find it a bit isolated they were the only ones to go out that way. Also depends on villa versus apartment living. If you already know people out there it would be easy to settle in. Other drawback is the commute into Abu Dhabi.



Yeah thats what I was thinking. not sure where my office is yet but once I'm out there I'll be able to figure it out for myself.


----------



## hanolo (Feb 23, 2014)

i m interested too...can tell me more details?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

hanolo said:


> i m interested too...can tell me more details?


Hi Hanolo I would love to help but I need more information on what things you need to know.


----------

